# A few for sale...



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

On the ground and ready to go. 6 weeks old & eating well.. $500.. only a few available.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [400401] :: DOMINO X SHITFIRE
$150 nonrefundable deposit required to hold a pup. hit me up @ [email protected]


----------

